# FB frustration



## Flea (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey all,

The other day I got my first smartphone, a Droid X.  The manual that came with it is pretty useless, but I've been muddling through all right.  One thing is that I can't seem to log in to my Facebook account.  The first time I tried it shut me down and made me jump through the security hoops from my home desktop.  Fair enough.  I entered my mobile # and changed my password and security question.  But I still can't log in through my phone - each time I try it puts me through the security process again, and automatically logs me out from my home computer.  

FB is partly entertainment for me, but I also do need it. I have a few friends I make plans with routinely for whom FB is our only means of contact.  In the past we've accidentally stood each other up because we couldn't reach each other, and I want to avoid that in the future.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 20, 2011)

Are you using the Facebook app or trying to go through the web?  Also -- have you checked your settings on Facebook?  You may have to activate Facebook Mobile.


----------



## Flea (Mar 20, 2011)

As dorky as I feel admitting it, I'm not exactly sure.  There's a "social media" widget, and I set it up through there.  Then since I didn't understand how that worked I downloaded the FB app as well.  I get incoming messages through my "messages" widget, but I can't post anything.

Oh, and one more oddity - the status update I tried to enter through my phone is showing up on my phone, but not on my FB wall on my home desktop.

I'm going to be a big pain in some call center rep's backside this afternoon.  :uhyeah:


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 20, 2011)

Weird.  Facebook works flawlessly (meaning as badly as facebook on my PC, lol) thru both the Webbrowser and the FB app on my G2.   

Wonder what is different on the Droid X...


----------



## Flea (Mar 20, 2011)

I figured that out, thanks to some help from the V call center people.  There's a FB app specifically for Android, and I guess I downloaded the wrong one before.

I've spent way too much time on this thing!  One of the things the tech support lady told me was that verizon stores offer classes (_classes?!?_) to help people maximize their phones.  I started thinking about enrolling in one, and then wondered what the hell I've gotten myself into.  I just wanted some audiobooks for the bus, dang it!  I thought this was supposed to _simplify_ my life.

*sigh* I'll get there.  I was really hoping to have a handle on this before the work week, but so be it.


----------



## Carol (Apr 6, 2011)

Glad it worked out!  My boss bought me Droid X as well.  

My two fave apps so far (both are free)

TeslaLED -- turns the LED flash of your camera in to a flash light...or strobe light (which is kind of silly).  Great emergency flashlight if the power goes out.

LightningBug -- relaxing sounds and atmosphere.  I wish I had this when I was doing shift work! The app and a couple of add-on packs are free....and awesome.  Other add-ons are 99 cents.


----------



## Flea (Apr 7, 2011)

Carol, I will most assuredly try out the TeslaLED.  My city has a very low crime rate artyon: and as such most of the back streets aren't lit at all.  Which makes it hard to hail a bus at night.  Something like that would just be perfect.

I've had way too much fun with the apps.  Just the other day I downloaded a repeating loop of Buddhist chants (complete with Tibetan art slide show!) a pedometer, a piano keyboard to help me get my singing back in shape, an 'alarm' to remind one to drink water several times a day, and RSS feeds of my favorite news outlets.  I like the "FM Radio" app too - it gets much better reception than my actual radios.  It was frustrating as hell when I first bought it, but I'm really glad I got my phone now.  I'd be lost without it, quite literally.


----------

